# Perdomo Habano Toro Corojo Cigar Review - I like



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a pretty good one. I enjoyed it from light to finish. A few cracks here and there, but pretty good overall.

Read the full review here: Perdomo Habano Toro Corojo Cigar Review - I like


----------



## mobarbq (May 18, 2010)

I'll second that one. Had one out on the deck a few minutes ago and then had to come in due to the tornado sirens going off! One of the best cigars this newbie has had thus far... Perdomo seems to have several good ones.


----------

